# ******* words



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

my personal favs, I have no idea if these are orginal or not 

Thatzit- Yeah thazit (that's it)

alshuyetup- Alshuyetup or I'll scream (short for alright already shut up)

nahidunttinkso- Is this how you do it? nahidunttinksow" (No I don't think so)

whatchahwant or whacheewont- Hello,whatchahwant? (what [do] you want?)


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

"Jeet?", as in Jeet yet? (Did you eat yet?)


----------



## Shel (Sep 9, 2003)

Once... I accidentally said, "Usta-Could" (used to could) In conversation... I couldn't believe my ears!


----------



## moondude (Aug 25, 2003)

Shel said:


> Once... I accidentally said, "Usta-Could" (used to could) In conversation... I couldn't believe my ears!


 "Jeet Jet?".........Did you eat yet?

"No Jew?".........No did you?

"Squeet"...........Lets go eat!

Moondude


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Ya shore, you betcha. Oops, Minnesnowta isn't a ******* state.


----------



## larry_the_cabel_guy (Jul 19, 2006)

Cotton-You didn't get your head *cotton* in them bars did you?
Andinsheate- My momma ate some chicken *andinsheate* (and then she ate) some fries.
Witchadicha- You didn't bring the truck* witchadicha*?
Aorgta- *Arogte* (ought to) water them flowers.
:hurah:


----------

